# Intent und finish() Problem



## nickname (23. Okt 2018)

Hallo zusammen
Bräuchte mal wirklich Hilfe...Grade mit dem Programmieren angefangen und schon
Also... Habe zwei Button. Der eine beendet die Activity komplett (finish()), der andere Button öffnet eine zweite Activity in der App.
Drücke ich den schliessen-Button beim ersten mal, wird die App auch sofort beendet. Drücke ich aber beim erneuten Start erst den Button , um in die zweite Activity zu kommen und von dort wird ein Button gedrückt, der mich wieder in die erste Activity bringt. ABER drücke ich nun den schliessen-Button gelange ich aber in die zweite Activity echt komisch...hier mal der Code von der Start-Activity


```
public class MainActivity extends Activity{

    Button buttonClose;
    Button buttonNextActivity;
   
   
    @Override
    protected void onCreate(Bundle savedInstanceState) {
        super.onCreate(savedInstanceState);
        setContentView(R.layout.activity_main);
       
        buttonClose = ( Button ) findViewById( R.id.buttonCloseId );
        buttonClose.setOnClickListener( new OnClickListener() {
           
                @Override
                public void onClick( View view )
                {
                    finish();
                }
           
            });
       
       
        buttonNextActivity = ( Button )findViewById( R.id.buttonNextActivityId );
        buttonNextActivity.setOnClickListener( new OnClickListener() {
            @Override                           
            public void onClick( View view ) {
                Intent intent = new Intent( MainActivity.this, SecondMainActivityActivity.class );
                startActivity( intent );
            }
        });
       
    }
}///////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////
```

Hoffe Jemand kann mir vielleicht einen Tipp geben DANKE!!!

Hab ich da einen Denkfehler

Gruß nickname


----------



## mihe7 (23. Okt 2018)

nickname hat gesagt.:


> von dort wird ein Button gedrückt, der mich wieder in die erste Activity bringt.


Zeig mal den Code dazu.


----------



## nickname (23. Okt 2018)

HI, danke für deine Antwort.
Ist eigentllich nicht aufregendes...(Teil-)Code in der zweiten Activity. Mehr st auch nicht drin


```
/* Button ruft die erste Activity auf */
    public void addButtonListenerBack()
    {
        buttonBack.setOnClickListener( new OnClickListener() {
           
            @Override
            public void onClick(View arg0) {
               
                intent = new Intent(SecondMainActivityActivity.this, MainActivity.class);
                startActivity(intent);
            }
        });
       
    }
```


----------



## mihe7 (23. Okt 2018)

Du machst folgendes:
MainActivity --- start --> SecondMainActivityActivity -- start --> MainActivity

Schließt Du die MainActivity, landest Du wieder in der SecondMainActivitiyActivity.

Schau Dir mal Figure 1 hier https://developer.android.com/guide/components/activities/tasks-and-back-stack an.

Nachtrag: Figure 3 auch.


----------



## nickname (23. Okt 2018)

ok, danke...der Link ist gut. Werde mir das mal anschauen.


> Schließt Du die MainActivity, landest Du wieder in der SecondMainActivitiyActivity.


so sieht es aus... Mal sehen ob ich es hinbekomme.

Danke für deine Hilfe...


----------



## nickname (25. Okt 2018)

Hallo, hab es wohl hinbekommen...hier mein Ergänzung
durch ...addFlags... kann ich nun die Activity schliessen, ohne Probleme.

Wenn´s nicht richtig, wäre ich für jeden Tipp dankbar


```
buttonNextActivity = ( Button )findViewById( R.id.buttonNextActivityId );
        buttonNextActivity.setOnClickListener( new OnClickListener() {
            @Override                          
            public void onClick( View view ) {
                Intent intent = new Intent( MainActivity.this, SecondMainActivityActivity.class );
                intent.addFlags(Intent.FLAG_ACTIVITY_CLEAR_TASK | Intent.FLAG_ACTIVITY_CLEAR_TOP | Intent.FLAG_ACTIVITY_NEW_TASK);
                startActivity( intent );
            }
        });
```

Danke nochmal!!!

Viele Grüße


----------

